# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  LTE в Москве.

## james_b

Прочитал в блоге Мегафона, что с 14 мая в столице работает сеть четвертого поколения. И тарифы уже известны, по цене вполне адекватны. Теперь можно пользоваться вне дома очень быстрым интернетом. К концу года должны во всех крупных городах Подмосковья тоже сделать 4G. Неплохой темп взяли.

----------


## melody

У меня есть модем их, работаю с ним, интернет по скоростям прям как дома.

----------

